# 5.1 speakers for tv as well as my pc



## arko1983 (Jan 2, 2014)

I want to buy 5.1 speakers for my pc as well as lg 47la6200.My pc specs are in my sig.Budget 10 k can go max 15k.
I want to connect both my pc and tv at the same time if possible.
my tv is linked with hdmi to my pc.

Link of my setup
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-692.html#post2051881

my audio ports in my motherboard:-
    Realtek ALC889A codec
    High Definition Audio
    2/4/5.1/7.1-channel
    Support for Dolby® Home Theater
    Support for S/PDIF In/Out
    Support for CD In 

and my tv AV INPUTS/OUTPUTS

    RF In (Antenna/Cable)
    AV In
    Component Video In(Y, Pb, Pr + Audio)
    HDMI™/HDCP Input
    USB 3.0/2.0 Input
    Digital Audio Out (Optical)
    LAN
    RS-232 (Control & Service)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/137550-f-d-f6000-home-theater.html#post1437737

i have found a link were he connected both using  F&D F6000

found this 
Review of the F&D F6000 5.1 channel sound system with remote control | Affordable Product Review

It says i can connect both tv and pc.If anybody has bought this device please answers


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 2, 2014)

if purchasing a used set is not an issue, then search for Logitech Z906, as having digital input(s) can be a good advantage. a new set is now ridiculously high-priced (it used to sell for 13-14k one-two years back). the F6000 is also a good set, and i haven't come across any owner complaining about them. but my suggestion would be to keep the Z906 as the first preference, ie, if you can get a used one.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 2, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> if purchasing a used set is not an issue, then search for Logitech Z906, as having digital input(s) can be a good advantage. a new set is now ridiculously high-priced (it used to sell for 13-14k one-two years back). the F6000 is also a good set, and i haven't come across any owner complaining about them. but my suggestion would be to keep the Z906 as the first preference, ie, if you can get a used one.



current market price (Quote from m.d. computers)
 f&d 6000=7.4k+tax 
 Logitech Z906=19.5k+tax
where can i find used ones?
btw can the f&d run both my pc and tv?(i have port details in the first post)


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 3, 2014)

for a used one, you will have to create a WTB thread on forums like erodov and techenclave. 
on the f6000, both sources may be used - the PC input through 3 RCA to 3.5 mm cables, and TV/DVD input via regular RCA cables, and you may switch between the two using the remote supplied. however, the sound output won't be 'true' 5.1 or surround, as such cheaper systems use Dolby Pro Logic II as the decoder, while the Z906, having digital inputs, would provide better surround-sound output, hence, keep it as 1st preference. create a request-thread for it and wait for some time. if you get no offers or if a deal doesn't go through, then you may opt for the f6000.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 3, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> for a used one, you will have to create a WTB thread on forums like erodov and techenclave.
> on the f6000, both sources may be used - the PC input through 3 RCA to 3.5 mm cables, and TV/DVD input via regular RCA cables, and you may switch between the two using the remote supplied. however, the sound output won't be 'true' 5.1 or surround, as such cheaper systems use Dolby Pro Logic II as the decoder, while the Z906, having digital inputs, would provide better surround-sound output, hence, keep it as 1st preference. create a request-thread for it and wait for some time. if you get no offers or if a deal doesn't go through, then you may opt for the f6000.



Since i dont have any exp in 5.1,nor heard any demo. its hard for me to judge if logitech one if i buy used one is defective or not.I am thinking of buying new one for around 20k or should i buy the f&d.My main priority is games then movies.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 3, 2014)

to catch a defect with speakers you don't need experience per se. if its defective, it will let you know by its sound (no sound from a speaker, or crackling noises, etc.), ie, it would be perceptible. 
since the present price is quite beyond the worth of the Z906, i was suggesting to get a used one. upwards of 20k, you could get better systems within 25k with AVR. 13-15k is the apt price for the Z906, but all thanks to the inflation! 
there are many forumers from Kolkata. am sure some of them would have these speakers. a friend had bought one from the forum. its doing fine. 
roughly what size are the rooms where you wish to place the speakers?


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 3, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> to catch a defect with speakers you don't need experience per se. if its defective, it will let you know by its sound (no sound from a speaker, or crackling noises, etc.), ie, it would be perceptible.
> since the present price is quite beyond the worth of the Z906, i was suggesting to get a used one. upwards of 20k, you could get better systems within 25k with AVR. 13-15k is the apt price for the Z906, but all thanks to the inflation!
> there are many forumers from Kolkata. am sure some of them would have these speakers. a friend had bought one from the forum. its doing fine.
> roughly what size are the rooms where you wish to place the speakers?


My room size is small but i may move to a medium-large room.
I have to keep an eye on those forums then.
olx has them but i dont trust that site.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 4, 2014)

if you are spending 20k, it would be then wiser to invest in an HTiB, than in the Z906 (which are worth 13-14k, as i already wrote above, and not more than that), either new, or used. a new one would cost you anywhere between 20k-25k, while a used one you could get for 18k-19k, or perhaps, for even lower a price. the following could be considered:



Spoiler



on a budget of 30-34k (considering you could wait sometime to accumulate more fund; or if you decide to buy a used one for a lower price):

1. Denon 1312XP.
2. Yamaha YHT-298.
3. Onkyo 3500.



for a budget of ~25k:

1. Yamaha YHT-196 (old model, but would suffice for your use).
2. Boston Acoustics SoundWare XS 5.1 (this however, doesn't have an AVR, so you might have to get one later in case you wish to switch between various inputs/sources).


the Yamaha ones could be auditioned at Reliance Digital, and the Denon one at ProFX, Kolkata. there must be some other dedicated AV-stores in Kolkata which i presently can't recall or don't know. 

in case you decide to buy a used one (no need to head to olx/quikr; keep it at the last rung of your options), then get the membership of hifivision.com, write a few posts, and then create a WTB thread there for any of the above. the products you get there via the classifieds sales are very well-kept and well-maintained, as most of the members there are senior people, who are quite enthusiastic and knowledgeable.

P.S. - first and foremost, set a budget now. take the max. value that you can spend now, and stick to it. under present circumstances, your best bet looks to be the Yamaha YHT-196. let's set a budget anyway.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 4, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> if you are spending 20k, it would be then wiser to invest in an HTiB, than in the Z906 (which are worth 13-14k, as i already wrote above, and not more than that), either new, or used. a new one would cost you anywhere between 20k-25k, while a used one you could get for 18k-19k, or perhaps, for even lower a price. the following could be considered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think i am not gonna spend more than 20k and dual input option is a must.How much am i losing with f&d through pc input( means digital vs analog input).My primary reason is 5.1 gaming thru pc.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 5, 2014)

then you may go ahead with the Yamaha YHT-196. local price at Kolkata should be cheaper; you should be able to get it for close to 20k. or if you want it for still cheaper, then consider creating a WTB thread for it. analog has its own little hassles of multiple cables, plus the digital port has the capability to transmit dolby digital surround sound which the analog lacks, plus you also have the option of using the superior HDMI audio-out; not so useful in gaming, but surely in movie-playback. look for the Z906 as the next option.

P.S. - do get a demo of the system at Reliance Digital before taking a decision. the f6000 could be demoed at 'more' megastore/local PC shops. in case spending 20k is not so difficult, then try to get either of the Yamaha or Logitech, else, F&D; but in any case, make sure to try to get an audition first.


----------



## funskar (Jan 5, 2014)

One of my friend want to sell his 2mnths old z906 ,,


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 6, 2014)

funskar said:


> One of my friend want to sell his 2mnths old z906 ,,



That's a superb set of speakers and if you can get it at an attractive price go for it.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 6, 2014)

funskar said:


> One of my friend want to sell his 2mnths old z906 ,,



How much and where does he stay? If he is in kolkata then i will pick it up.

Someone in erodov is offering me logitech Logitech z5500 for 10k
www.erodov.com/forums/showthreadDOTphp?p=907907&posted=1#post907907

(Is the seller reliable in erodov.)


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 7, 2014)

unable to open that erodov link. what's the username of the seller?!


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 7, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> unable to open that erodov link. what's the username of the seller?!



change DOT to.



funskar said:


> One of my friend want to sell his 2mnths old z906 ,,



he is asking 16k

is it worth it?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 7, 2014)

if Z5500 is without any issues, by all means, get it! forget Z906. since you will be shifting to a larger room soon, the speakers won't be so much of an overkill too. ask that erodov member to create a sale-thread following all the norms. 10k is a good price. it has been sold earlier for 13-15k too on forums.

P.S. - had forgot to mention it earlier. if the Z5500-deal doesn't go through, look for Edifier S550/S750 on the forums. a tough competitor to the Z5500, with some finding it better than the Z5500 (cleaner bass & sound).


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 8, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> if Z5500 is without any issues, by all means, get it! forget Z906. since you will be shifting to a larger room soon, the speakers won't be so much of an overkill too. ask that erodov member to create a sale-thread following all the norms. 10k is a good price. it has been sold earlier for 13-15k too on forums.
> 
> P.S. - had forgot to mention it earlier. if the Z5500-deal doesn't go through, look for Edifier S550/S750 on the forums. a tough competitor to the Z5500, with some finding it better than the Z5500 (cleaner bass & sound).


I pm the seller in erodov about opening a new sale thread on the product.will post the link when he does.If it fails then i will go for f&d or maybe the yamaha yht196


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 9, 2014)

alright.


----------



## onlytanmoy (Jan 13, 2014)

@Arko>> In case, you have done the purchase already..do share back your experience with your speaker sets.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 13, 2014)

onlytanmoy said:


> @Arko>> In case, you have done the purchase already..do share back your experience with your speaker sets.



nah not purchased anything will probably buy F&d as i cannot get any good offers on the other sets.probably within this month.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 13, 2014)

look what was lying in my list of subscribed threads on erodov!

*www.erodov.com/forums/showthread.php?p=900369

rush to the OP's place for a demo at once!


P.S. - looks like the seller hasn't logged in since past few days (as he hasn't bumped the thread in some while). all the best!


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 14, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> look what was lying in my list of subscribed threads on erodov!
> 
> For Sale : Audio Hardware F&D 5.1 Channel System.
> 
> ...



I am getting brand new F&d 6000 for 7.3k y should i buy used 1 for 7k?I know he has got active subs but the other speakers are not that good .Also it doesnt look nice 

He is selling this with active sub?
*www.shopclues.com/f-and-d-f-5019-ii-speakers-en.html

How is this one?
*www.theitdepot.com/details-Edifier...media+Home+Theater+Speaker+System_P17075.html


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 14, 2014)

i dont know what is the model. do you know the specs of the speakers he's selling? since he is selling at 7k, he must've gotten them for a higher price (including the extra purchase of that sub) and so perhaps they might sound better than the f6000, esp. with that sub. no harm in getting a demo, assuming you've already demoed an f6000.

DA5000 Pro are also good; more musical. but centre speaker is not much loud for movies.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 14, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> i dont know what is the model. do you know the specs of the speakers he's selling? since he is selling at 7k, he must've gotten them for a higher price (including the extra purchase of that sub) and so perhaps they might sound better than the f6000, esp. with that sub. no harm in getting a demo, assuming you've already demoed an f6000.
> 
> DA5000 Pro are also good; more musical. but centre speaker is not much loud for movies.



I have not demoed it but i am skeptical because neither i can find the exact F&d model and the active sub online.I am not a huge music buff so i cant compare after 1 demo ie if i demo the F&d then go to his house and check etc.I am dumping the idea of buying used ones without warranty,better buy a brand new f&d for 7k.My other option was the yamaha yht196(which i really liked   ) but since i bought Lg47la6200 for 82.5k i am kind of broke .


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 14, 2014)

alright. all other options are now then checked off. get the f6000 and share some pics and a short feedback soon!


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 14, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> alright. all other options are now then checked off. get the f6000 and share some pics and a short feedback soon!


Will do


----------



## jasku (Jan 15, 2014)

Please dont compromise on sound quality, get the YHT 196, or some other HTIB, not sure Fenda will be good, I just got the BA XS 5.1 and a Sony receiver, the combo is simply brilliant! There is a Pioneer HTIB on snapdeal for 16k. Also, look at the Edifier DA5000 pro, have heard good things about it, not sure if you will get dual connectivity though.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 16, 2014)

jasku said:


> Please dont compromise on sound quality, get the YHT 196, or some other HTIB, not sure Fenda will be good, I just got the BA XS 5.1 and a Sony receiver, the combo is simply brilliant! There is a Pioneer HTIB on snapdeal for 16k. Also, look at the Edifier DA5000 pro, have heard good things about it, not sure if you will get dual connectivity though.


Man .....I am getting confused .It looks like u guys have turned me off fenida.Will wait next month to buy yamaha yht-196.Any other good a/v receivers with speakers like yamaha within -25k.
I have few queries

1)Can i upgrade to active subs,upgrade to tallboy speakers etc with the yamaha on a later date say 2-3 yrs?

2)Can both my tv and pc can be connected through two S/PDIF input?What is digital audio out of my tv?(My pc & tv connections are in my first post. My connections are pc grafix card--> mini hdmi-hdmi--> tv.I want to connect  my pc to yamaha set and when i watch some 3-d movies and stuff from pendrive i also want to use the audio of the yamaha set)

3)Any connecting wires that i have to buy etc or other miscellaneous items.



Got the pricing for yamaha yht-196 for ~23.5k(from reliance digitals) he told he may decrease it.will try to bargain.I have some confidence on my bargaining skills as i decreased my tv price from around 90k to 82.5k


----------



## jasku (Jan 17, 2014)

arko1983 said:


> Man .....I am getting confused .It looks like u guys have turned me off fenida.Will wait next month to buy yamaha yht-196.Any other good a/v receivers with speakers like yamaha within -25k.
> I have few queries
> 
> 1)Can i upgrade to active subs,upgrade to tallboy speakers etc with the yamaha on a later date say 2-3 yrs?
> ...



Firstly, good decision, you will not regret it.

1) Yes you can switch subs and to floor standers, your entry level HTIB is a basic receiver may not be fully compatible with higher powered speakers, but yes you can change your speakers.
2) Your TV will be connected to the receiver via the HDMI port. HDMI does audio and video. You will be able to connect with your computer also through HDMI if your mobo/gpu support it. The receiver has 3 HDMI input ports, you can switch the source with the remote.

Please bear in mind, I thin kthe YHT 196 does not decode DTS MA, please double check, this is not a big deal, but just wanted you to know.

Also, please specify your room size to guide you better with the setup, but from the looks of it, I dont think you will be upgrading your setup anytime soon.

Hope this helps.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 17, 2014)

jasku said:


> You will be able to connect with your computer also through HDMI if your mobo/gpu support it. The receiver has 3 HDMI input ports, you can switch the source with the remote.



My one and only mini-hdmi port in my grafix card is connected to my Tv like a monitor for playing games.My mobo has S/PDIF In/Out and other connectors.Check first post for details.

I dont want high-powered ,I want little stylish tallboy speakers on a later date.What is the max power output of the yamaha for connecting speakers.My room size is small but i may move to a medium-large room.

Any idea where to get the yamaha at a lower price in kolkata.

What other wires i have to buy?
1) hdmi male-hdmi male(will connect the tv hdmi to hdmi-in of the receiver)
2)spdif out to   ?   (will connect pc to the receiver.Absolutely no idea about this wire.Links plz)


----------



## jasku (Jan 18, 2014)

If your computer is already connected through a hdmi port, you should be fine, you will get digital audio via the HDMI. The HDMI inputs go into the receiver and from the one output goes to the TV.

Your setup would be such Computer mini HDMI -> Yamaha AVR HDMI -> TV

Yes, you can do floor-standers as mentioned, you can choose once you have decided to buy and know your budget.


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 18, 2014)

jasku said:


> If your computer is already connected through a hdmi port, you should be fine, you will get digital audio via the HDMI. The HDMI inputs go into the receiver and from the one output goes to the TV.
> 
> Your setup would be such Computer mini HDMI -> Yamaha AVR HDMI -> TV
> 
> Yes, you can do floor-standers as mentioned, you can choose once you have decided to buy and know your budget.



I get it.But sometimes i only want pc audio through yamaha.I think that connection will suffice.but what about tv independent audio.I mean mini hdmi to av receiver for both pc sound and hdmi output to tv for tv monitor use.
I have setup my tv as monitor(for playing 3d games,installed monitor drivers,its a workaround for not paying money to nvdia for its 3d drivers.) so not sure sound will go out of the hdmi.are ther any other option to connect my pc with digital audio to the avr.I dont want to change the mini-hdmi to hdmi pc to tv.Can i connect through  S/PDIF of my pc to the receiver without loosing any sound quality ?Do i have to connect output of the av?
I think i will need two hdmi cables. one for tv out and other for tv in.

should i buy something like this  for connecting my pc to the av receiver
*www.ebay.in/itm/3meter-Premium-Dig...tDomain_203&hash=item2587c5eac9#ht_973wt_1400

and normal hdmi-hdmi fot tv to avr
*www.snapdeal.com/product/maxicom-5m-hdmi-14-version/435253239


----------



## funskar (Jan 21, 2014)

Well ..
Is yamaha yht-196 is a good buy for 22k


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 21, 2014)

funskar said:


> Well ..
> Is yamaha yht-196 is a good buy for 22k



Where r u getting it for 22k? Reliance offering 23.5k


----------



## funskar (Jan 23, 2014)

arko1983 said:


> Where r u getting it for 22k? Reliance offering 23.5k



From ebay .
Even till yesterday hs18 was selling it for 22k after applying elsave coupon code ..


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 27, 2014)

glad to find that yamaha has found prominence here now!


----------



## arko1983 (Jan 27, 2014)

just found out my tv supports arc .so after reading the manual i will need one hdmi to hdmi.
bought 3 wires from ebay
1)dvi-d to hdmi for pc to tv
2)optical spdif for pc to avr
3)hdmi to hdmi tv to avr 

all are 3m so length wont be a problem.now i have a question,should i connect dvi-d to hdmi of avr and hdmi to hdmi tv to avr


----------



## arko1983 (Feb 5, 2014)

Bought Yamaha yht-196 for 23k from yamaha av store kolkata @ 23k.
Complete installation(drill etc) + extra wires=   Rs 675

But i have a problem.
hdmi arc not working with my Tv Lg 47la6200,it works if i use tosolink cable but arc is not working,any ideas.
I have attached it in hdmi 1 which has arc support enabled but i cant get any audio through the avr.

Will post photos soon in the latest purchase thread and will post the link here.


----------



## funskar (Feb 5, 2014)

Congo ..
Btw  I ordered for 22.4k only


----------



## arko1983 (Feb 8, 2014)

here is the link to the photos

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/45694-post-your-latest-purchase-710.html#post2068777


----------



## onlytanmoy (Feb 8, 2014)

Congrats Arko...great purchase.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 12, 2014)

finally...congrats!
for HDMI ARC to work, your TV should also have an HDMI ARC port, which would be designated so. does it have one?


----------



## arko1983 (Feb 12, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> finally...congrats!
> for HDMI ARC to work, your TV should also have an HDMI ARC port, which would be designated so. does it have one?



It does have arc ,the lg service guys also failed at it ,they will visit again on Saturday with new wires and stuff,lets see what happens.


----------



## funskar (Feb 17, 2014)

Just received my set..
Tell me how to connect it with pc..
I have Asus Xonar DX 7.1 Sound Card


----------



## arko1983 (Feb 28, 2014)

Wat gfx card do u have ? Use  dvi to hdmi or mini hdmi to hdmi cable


----------



## funskar (Mar 1, 2014)

arko1983 said:


> Wat gfx card do u have ? Use  dvi to hdmi or mini hdmi to hdmi cable



Zotac Gtx 670 amp ..
Tell how to connect it via my xonar ..
Should I order a optical cable for it


----------



## baiju (Mar 1, 2014)

Use optical or coaxial out if your sound card has them. You can also use HDMI out of the GPU. If your card has only 7.1 analog out and no digital output then you can't connect it to the avr as these receivers have no analog inputs for 7.1/5.1.


----------

